# Port installation progress.



## DreamWave (Mar 20, 2010)

Greetings, I'm a new freebsd user (installed it and removed it a few times).
This time I started the installation of kde4 trough the ports collection (x11/kde4) and as you can imagine - it takes a lot of time.
I was wondering if there is a way to check the installation progress - its a new installation and as such a lot of dependencies are missing so it installs them.
I've been running the installation a few times for a few (about 5) hours and my laptop overheats at the end and shuts down.
So? Can anyone tell me a way I can see how many things I have to yet install ?


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 20, 2010)

install ports-mgmt/portmaster
If you use tcsh or csh shell then execute `$ rehash`
after then run
`$ portmaster --show-work x11/kde4 | less`


----------



## DreamWave (Mar 20, 2010)

*thanks*

Thank you! You've just made my FreeBSD experience a better one


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 20, 2010)

you can use portmaster x11/kde4 to install soft as well.
read portmaster(8)


----------

